# What are you listening to?



## silent sniper (Oct 18, 2008)

yea, on other forums I go to, we have these topics, and they never die =D
and I figured GBATemp needed one.

just post what you are listening to at the moment
just used this format:
_Song_
*Band*
Album

so yea

_Henchman Ride_
*Testament*
The Formation on Damnation


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 18, 2008)

_We are the sound_
*Alexisonfire*
crisis

I've seen it on other forums too.
nice topic is nice.

But I think this belongs in the EoF?


----------



## Minox (Oct 18, 2008)

Wake Up
*Powerman 5000*
Anyone for Doomsday?


----------



## silent sniper (Oct 18, 2008)

if this belongs in the EoF, then sure, move it there.

_Vakiruata_
*Korpiklaani*
Tales Along This Road


----------



## myuusmeow (Oct 18, 2008)

The whole Rosenrot album by Rammstein, but specifically Mann gegen Mann.


----------



## Dwight (Oct 18, 2008)

Time is Running Out - Muse
Fuck your format. This is easier.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 18, 2008)

Eagleheart
Stratovarius
Elements pt.1


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 18, 2008)

Down - Converge.

Powerful bass presence ftw
sort of bad singing ftl D:


----------



## FaRReR (Oct 18, 2008)

_Never Gonna Give You Up_
*Rick Astley*


----------



## silent sniper (Oct 18, 2008)

_Demonizer_
*Judas Priest*
Angel of Retribution


I very much like my format, thank you XP


----------



## Banger (Oct 18, 2008)

wabsta said:
			
		

> I think this belongs in the EoF?



It does...


Also I am currently listening to the sound of cars passing my place.


----------



## silent sniper (Oct 18, 2008)

_Dead and Gone_
*The Absence*
Riders of the Plague

for all ya metalheads out here, if you aint heard this band, DO IT NOW!

deathmetal greatness =D


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 18, 2008)

_All Bodies_
*Alaska*
Between the buried and me


----------



## jesuschristmonke (Oct 18, 2008)

.


----------



## Christen (Oct 18, 2008)

_Creeping Death_
*Metallica*
Ride The Lightning


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 18, 2008)

_1? 1?_
*????*
Lovescream


----------



## silent sniper (Oct 18, 2008)

_Fly_
*Blind Guardian*
A Twist in the Myth


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Oct 18, 2008)

-イグナイテッド- (ignited)
T.M. Revolution 
Album: SEVENTH HEAVEN


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 18, 2008)

Split needles
The shins
Wincing the night away


----------



## silent sniper (Oct 19, 2008)

_A Breath Beneath_
*The Absence*
From Your Grave

this band is just....awww yesssss!

song just changed

_Necropolis_
*The Absence*
From Your Grave


----------



## Monster On Strin (Oct 19, 2008)

Liar(takes one to know one)
*Taking Back Sunday*
Louder Now


----------



## Anakir (Oct 19, 2008)

There's been like 5 other old topics with the exact same purpose. Oh well.

Akon ft. Danny Fernandes - Right Now.


----------



## Dylan (Oct 19, 2008)

curl up and die
extortion
control


----------



## silent sniper (Oct 19, 2008)

_Death and the Healing_
*Wintersun*
Wintersun


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 19, 2008)

Ministry of Saints
Edguy


----------



## sphere9 (Oct 19, 2008)

the red shore.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 19, 2008)

fallin'
*????*
lovescream


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 19, 2008)

missed the boat
modest mouse
we were dead before the ship sank


----------



## silent sniper (Oct 19, 2008)

_When Death Takes it's Dominion_
*Kreator*
Enemy of God


----------



## Anakir (Oct 19, 2008)

Danny Fernandes - Fantasy.


----------



## JPH (Oct 19, 2008)

Old school Eazy-E albums.


----------



## HEARDATBEAT (Oct 19, 2008)

Iron Maiden - Rock In Rio


----------



## 1337 (Oct 19, 2008)

Shinedown - Breaking Inside


----------



## Jundeezy (Oct 19, 2008)

Angel is Centerfold - Shwayze and Cisco


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 19, 2008)

Portal - Still Alive



...what?


----------



## mad567 (Oct 19, 2008)

The Day That Never Comes
Metallica
Death Magnetic


----------



## jaxxster (Oct 19, 2008)

new houston calls/you me at six


----------



## Seven (Oct 19, 2008)

Lodger - Floozy with an Uzi


----------



## silent sniper (Oct 20, 2008)

_Twilight of the Thunder God_
*Amon Amarth*
Twilight of the Thunder God

Methinks this should be stickied


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 20, 2008)

Folsom House Blues
Johnny Cash


good song


we need an essential techno thread


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 20, 2008)

Silent Möbius - Forbidden Pensee


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 20, 2008)

The National - 90-Mile Water Wall

god this song rocks


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 20, 2008)

Big Jack
AC/DC
Black Ice


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 20, 2008)

Final Countdown
Europe


DOO DOO DOO DOO!!!!!


----------



## silent sniper (Oct 20, 2008)

_Christ Don't Care_
*Deicide*
In Torment in Hell


I just had an idea! There should be a music/entertainment forum =D


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 20, 2008)

_Caramelldansen, Speedycake remix
*Caramell*_


----------



## r1fl3 (Oct 20, 2008)

_Lungs like gallows_
*Senses Fail*
Life is not a waiting room

awesome topic lulz!


----------



## Anakir (Oct 20, 2008)

The Last Song - Martin Kember.


----------



## silent sniper (Oct 20, 2008)

_Starchild_
*Wintersun*
Wintersun


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 20, 2008)

Caramell Dansen
some asian chick I assume
-Youtube


----------



## science (Oct 20, 2008)

My math teacher give a boring lecture


----------



## Minox (Oct 20, 2008)

Fuck the World - Dope



			
				juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> Caramell Dansen
> some asian chick I assume
> -Youtube


Dude, the girls singing that song are Swedish and around the age of 13 -.-


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 20, 2008)

Gene - For The Dead


----------



## Sstew (Oct 20, 2008)

Master of Puppets- Metallica
The Way of the Fist- Five Finger Death Punch
The Antichrist- Slayer.

My last 3 songs played.


----------



## chalupa (Oct 20, 2008)

God Knows
-tamusic


----------



## Sephi (Oct 20, 2008)

*ahem* 

->clicky


----------



## silent sniper (Oct 20, 2008)

_Strong Head Stoning_
*Cannibal Corpse*
The Wretched Spawn


hail metal.


----------



## CPhantom (Oct 20, 2008)

The Electrocutioner

by
The Residents


----------



## silent sniper (Oct 21, 2008)

_Henchman Ride_
*Testament*
The Formation of Damnation


----------



## .TakaM (Oct 21, 2008)

Metroid Metal - Phendrana Drifts


----------



## Anakir (Oct 21, 2008)

I Wanna Believe - Terrel King


----------



## dinofan01 (Oct 21, 2008)

Im listening to the Brawl OST again. Mike's theme song (Jap) to be exact.


----------



## silent sniper (Oct 21, 2008)

_Down_
*Norther*
_N_


----------



## dinofan01 (Oct 21, 2008)

silent sniper said:
			
		

> _Down_
> *Norther*
> _N_


Is there a reason why post in this thread so much? You don't have to post every time you click skip you know. (not trying to be  a dick)


----------



## TLSpartan (Oct 21, 2008)

_Rust in Peace... Polaris_
*Megadeth*
Rust In Peace


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 21, 2008)

_Backwards Marathon_
*Between the burried and me*
Alaska


----------



## kikuchiyo (Oct 21, 2008)

Since I started posting 20 minutes ago.

The Bugle: An Audio Newspaper for a Visual World

Dilated People - Back Again
The Roots - Seed 2.0
Art-school - Tupelo Honey
Iron & Wine - Sodom South Georgia
The Local Art - 愛の言葉


----------



## Skye07 (Oct 21, 2008)

_You and I_
*Sylver*
No idea


----------



## silent sniper (Oct 22, 2008)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> silent sniper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just trying to make sure it stay's alive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





_Exit - Through the Carved Stones_
*Gorgoroth*
Twilight of the Idols


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 22, 2008)

actually in stead of keeping you all updated for every song, view my awesome, diverse music here:

http://www.last.fm/user/Mewgia


----------



## silent sniper (Oct 24, 2008)

whoa, time to bump this shit =D

_Follow the Reaper_
*Children of Bodom*
Follow the Reaper


----------



## Gore (Oct 24, 2008)

Birdhouse in your Soul by They Might be Giants


----------



## Monster On Strin (Oct 24, 2008)

human
*the killers *
day and age


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 24, 2008)

Viva la Vida
Coldplay
Viva la Vida


----------



## Minox (Oct 24, 2008)

It's only them
*Pain*
Nothing Remains The Same


----------



## TLSpartan (Oct 24, 2008)

Iron Maiden
*Iron Maiden*
Iron Maiden


----------



## Absynthe (Oct 24, 2008)

_Kedem_
*Electric Masada*
At the Mountains of Madness


----------



## silent sniper (Oct 24, 2008)

_Litani til Satan_
*Gorgoroth*
Incipit Satan

BLACK METAL!


----------



## Sstew (Oct 24, 2008)

Ride The Lightning
Metallica
Ride The Lightning

THRASH METAL!


----------



## Anakir (Oct 24, 2008)

J-Lie ft. LaRon - Forever


----------



## silent sniper (Oct 24, 2008)

_Blood is the Price of Glory_
*Ensiferum*
Victory Songs

VIKING METAL!


----------



## Banger (Oct 24, 2008)

Currently playing: Sugarcult - You're The One


----------



## enarky (Oct 24, 2008)

Just played: Pavement - Fin
Now: Morrissey - Alsatian Cousin


----------



## Nintenterd (Oct 24, 2008)

Song im lisening to

coldplay-Viva La Vida, Clocks,many more..

Chris martin(lead singer of coldplay) ft. kanye west-Homecoming

Aerosmith-All songs i guess?

Lupe fiasco-Superstar

Skillet-whispers in the dark

Billy talent- All songs..


----------



## GameSoul (Oct 25, 2008)

Danger Ahead. It's some techno song but I don't know who made it. Essential Music list sounds nice but it would need sub sections for all the music and it'd take more than one person to update.


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 25, 2008)

Nintenterd said:
			
		

> Song im lisening to
> 
> coldplay-Viva La Vida, Clocks,many more..
> 
> ...


That's a lot of songs to be playing at once.

Also, I am disappointed in individual poster's lack of diversity. Person I'm quoting is a bit of an exception in that he is listening to Coldplay and Lupe Fiasco, but his tastes are still quite mainstream. Everybody else keeps listening to the same basic genre.


----------



## mrchew (Oct 25, 2008)

silent sniper said:
			
		

> yea, on other forums I go to, we have these topics, and they never die =D
> and I figured GBATemp needed one.
> 
> just post what you are listening to at the moment
> ...



_We Brought The Angels down_
*Jorn*
The Duke


----------



## silent sniper (Oct 25, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> Nintenterd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well I'm a metalhead. I listen to metal, hence the term: Metalhead.

=]

ANYWAYS

_Warrior's Quest_
*Ensiferum*
Dragonheads [EP]

also mrchew why did you quote first post


----------



## enarky (Oct 25, 2008)

KRS One - Get Your Self Up
'The Sneak Attack'



			
				Mewgia said:
			
		

> Also, I am disappointed in individual poster's lack of diversity. Person I'm quoting is a bit of an exception in that he is listening to Coldplay and Lupe Fiasco, but his tastes are still quite mainstream. Everybody else keeps listening to the same basic genre.


Meh, I merely have posted twice here (including this post) and yet you're already generalizing me. Thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





... at last.fm... that diverse enough? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[EDIT, 2008-11-30]
Removed link to last.fm for privacy rasons.


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 25, 2008)

enarky said:
			
		

> KRS One - Get Your Self Up
> 'The Sneak Attack'
> 
> 
> ...



Definitely.

I was more referring to people such as Silent Sniper, who seems to believe that metalheads listen exclusively to metal. However, I started out musically as a metalhead, and now look at my last.fm stats


----------



## gizmo_gal (Oct 25, 2008)

_WordPlay_
*Jason MRaz*
Mr. A to Z


----------



## kaozskyblade (Oct 25, 2008)

Im listening to:

My roomates playing halo in the living room while my walls are shaking and there is a moaning coming from my neighbor's room.... Go figure...


----------



## Seven (Oct 25, 2008)

_Silent Shout_
*The Knife*
Silent Shout


----------



## silent sniper (Oct 25, 2008)

_Disposal of the Body_
*Cannibal Corpse*
Gallery of Suicide


----------



## Monster On Strin (Oct 25, 2008)

_Exitlude_
*The Killers*
Sam's Town


----------



## X D D X (Oct 26, 2008)

_Ichirin no Hana_
*High and Mighty Colour*


----------



## silent sniper (Oct 26, 2008)

_A Moment of Clarity_
*Death*
The Sound of Perseverance


----------



## Gore (Oct 26, 2008)

I think I'm pretty diverse in taste.

Got less than a gig of music, 149 artists.
Off the top of my head,
Klaxons
FLOBOTS
Sublime
Matisyahu
The Streets
DAFT PUNK
Beastie Boys
Eminem
Iron Maiden
Queen
Harry Chapin
Johnny Cash
Infected Mushroom
Moby
Rancid
White Stripes
The Beatles

Okay, that wasn't completely off the top of my head, but that's not every artist.

NP : 
Sunshine of your Love
by Cream


----------



## silent sniper (Oct 27, 2008)

_Valhall Awaits Me_
*Amon Amarth*
With Oden on Our Side


----------



## granville (Oct 27, 2008)

Although I think the new Castlevania has generally weaker music than some of the others (except Harmony of Dissonance), this song has me hooked:



It's so epic.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This one also gets my spine a tingling (even though it's an unofficial remix):


----------

